# New Poljot Auto Chrono's



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Especially for Mac.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That is nice indeed...

Poor Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Damn it Roy didn`t I tell you to lock it away in your safe







. Now everyone will want it












































Yes Jason its alright I suppose not your sort of thing though of course


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry , I could not help it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Yes Jason its alright I suppose not your sort of thing though of course


Its quite safe from me Mac...Skinto at the moment









Anyway youve got to get a '17 before that Poljot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Sorry , I could not help it.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know







How many times have you taken it out its box since it arrived at lunchtime? weren`t you supposed to be mowing the lawn, SHE won`t be happy
















Now put it away,delete this post and we`ll pretend it never happened


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Its not fair, I want it









I`can`t afford it
















Take it away


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, it's not for sale, I'm keeping it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Yes Jason its alright I suppose not your sort of thing though of course
> 
> 
> Its quite safe from me Mac...Skinto at the moment
> ...


And a 69, its not fair they don`t pay me enough









Anyone want to buy a right arm? somewhat used but guaranteed fully working order (ok its getting on a bit & does have arthritis but its basically alright)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Ok, it's not for sale, I'm keeping it.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good! the things one has to go through to get you to make up your mind


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that's one chunk of steel.

Not sure I like those pushers or not, very original.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Ooo..another great looking watch! How big is this beauty? I guess 45-50mm including crown and pushers?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

odklizec said:


> Ooo..another great looking watch! How big is this beauty? I guess 45-50mm including crown and pushers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The case is 39mm, the big thing about this watch is it has a Valjuox 7750 movement


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Those pushers and crown cover look like they could cause serious back of the hand damage.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

neil said:


> Those pushers and crown cover look like they could cause serious back of the hand damage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you were one of those strange people who I gather wear watches on there left wrist


----------

